# u shape kitchen???



## angelcute (Jan 29, 2009)

U-shaped Kitchen....
Please share photos of your u-shaped kitchen...


----------



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, mines not done yet.. but I can show you what it looked like before which is probably exactly what you're _not_ looking for


----------

